# Can I come in?



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello I didnt formally introduce myself, my name is Ali Rahim and I think that Ive found a new wing chun family as far as a forum is concern its nice to be around knowledgeable wing chun practitioner and its nice to be here.


----------



## Chas Fisher (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello Ali:

Welcome to the forum. 

Chas Fisher
Seattle WA


----------



## Thewayofthewarriorispeace (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi! Im new here too, so it looks to be we are in the same boat.  Its nice to meet you Ali Rahim.  You seem to be pretty knowlegable about this WC stuff...


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Chas Fisher said:


> Hello Ali:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


 
All right! my new wing chun brother. Ive got your back, and thanks for welcoming me into your family.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Thewayofthewarriorispeace said:


> Hi! Im new here too, so it looks to be we are in the same boat. Its nice to meet you Ali Rahim. You seem to be pretty knowlegable about this WC stuff...


 
Another brother well looks like Im here to say.  I have well over 200 students I teach all the time and have been teaching for over 22 year and training for over 27 years.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome Ali, who was your teacher?? where do you teach??


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 24, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:


> Welcome Ali, who was your teacher?? where do you teach??


 
My sifu was a student of Yip Man, and a student of Leung Sheung, his name is Woo Fai Ching.  I have three schools in Detroit and one in Louisville.  

For More Info About my Sifu 
http://detroitwingchun.com/Bio.htm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome Ali! Nice to have you here. :asian:


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 24, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Welcome Ali! Nice to have you here. :asian:


 
And I thank you, for having me here. :ultracool


----------



## yrwca (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I introduced myself at the MT general "newbie" area (what's it called) earlier today. This looks like a good place to say hello to the Wing Chun folks. I get to wondering how many hundreds of threads there are to look over. 
....any other Wang Kiu folks in the group? Just curious. Looking forward to it all.


----------



## Kensai (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Ali, glad to see some new faces here. You are most welcome. :ultracool


----------



## Ali Rahim (Nov 27, 2006)

Kensai said:


> Hey Ali, glad to see some new faces here. You are most welcome. :ultracool


 
Hey thanks Kensai!!

Ali.


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, Welcome ali.

Its great to have another wing chun family member.

I study Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun and in the past Ive studied Ip Man Ving Tsun and Chi Sim Weng Chun. 

It sounds like you have a lot of knowledge from your experience.

By the way im from the Saginaw area Ill have to stop by and visit some of your schools in the Detroit area one of these days.



take care,
Chang


----------



## Ali Rahim (Nov 29, 2006)

Changhfy said:


> Hi, Welcome ali.
> 
> Its great to have another wing chun family member.
> 
> ...


 
All three schools are closed-door schools, due to the high enrollment and list of people signing up for classes. In the future I will give you a contact # to call. I will tell you up front that you will have to sit in front of a six-man panel, for an interview, we kind of run our schools like country clubs or social clubs, you know private members only. I came out of retirement here in Kentucky, and thought I could slow down with the wing chun business; but couldnt. Im open to the public only in Kentucky right now. 

*But you can try this, we usually find our members here: *

Wayne State University, downtown Detroit, Michigan. I just certified a new master in our association, Master Francois Carew. The new enrollment schedule starts in January, the contact number is: 810-449-1526

I thank you for you interest.

Ali.


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Ali,

Glad to hear that your kwoons are successful,

I wish you the best in your endeavors.


take care,
Chang


----------



## Ali Rahim (Dec 4, 2006)

Changhfy said:


> Hey Ali,
> 
> Glad to hear that your kwoons are successful,
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks!!

Ali.


----------



## graychuan (Dec 7, 2006)

Sifu Rahims schools are successful indeed. The lessons are fun and my skills have gone to a whole new level since studying with Ali Rahim..


----------

